# Ready To Order DTV



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I want to make sure the installer shows up with all of the proper equipment needed to receive high definition programming. I do not wish to get a DVR. I am looking at:
1-SWM Compatible Receivers either the H21 or H23.
2-DirecTV Slimline KaKu, 5 LNB and either the AT9 or AU9.
3-DirecTV PI-21 Power Inserter
4-SWM Power Supply.

Here are my intentions:
I want hd programming to one tv with a possible expansion to another tv in the future. Over 98% of my tv veiwing is in the living room

I have an existing two RG6 wire run from the roof and the wires I believe are ok. There is also a ground wire that runs along side both RG6 to a grounding block. One RG6 feed goes to the tv in the basement and the other goes to the living room tv. I also have a vhf-fm antenna mounted on the chimney which I intend to keep.
Now is any part of 3 or 4 not needed or is other equipment not listed needed. I just want to make sure the installer gives me the right equipment. Your Opinions Appreciated.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

You do not need a SWM system. a basic AU-9 will be fine. They will use an H-23.


----------

